# HGH- Your natural levels-- Fact--



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

The average healthy adult produces 400ug of Gh a day.

1ug = 1/1000 of a miligram

1mg HGH = 3 IU HGH

Therefore,

400ug / 1000mg = .4 mg a day

convert .4mg to IU

.4mg x 3 IU = 1.2 IU a day

You body produces about 1.2 IU gh a day.

Consider that when thinking about using GH.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry i am pretty thick... but what are you saying here??

Not taking the ****, just genuinely thick lol.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, if you consider using it, put in mind that 2 iu a day would not really be worth it. I would say 3 IU is a minimum dose to get effects


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ive used 2-3 iu of gh a day and got fat loss effects from it. i was told that small doses of gh dont shut down your natural gh as well.. so maybe u get some of ur own gh on top of that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FACT?????

Can u point me to where this info that says everyone produces this amount of GH please?

How much does this number change and in what direction depending on age? Or weight, body type??



Slindog said:


> The average healthy adult produces 400ug of Gh a day.
> 
> 1ug = 1/1000 of a miligram
> 
> ...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> FACT?????
> 
> Can u point me to where this info that says everyone produces this amount of GH please?
> 
> How much does this number change and in what direction depending on age? Or weight, body type??


I was thinking something similar to this, doesn't your natural GH decrease quite quickly with age?

I can't remember the exact stat but I'm sure the amount you produce at 50 is a tiny fraction of your production at 20, I think 20ish is roughly the age where the steep decline begins.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There's a big variance between individuals GH levels and the range that is considered 'normal' is pretty big. GH is released naturally in pulses that vary considerably in size and is notoriously difficult to get a total reading for.

The figure suggested above may well be accurate as an average, but I'd think that there'd be quite big differences between individuals compared to that, especially over a large age range.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I was stating within this range

normal healthy adults 21-28

median


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

*Chuckles to him self quietly*


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

what I'd like to know is

if introducing exogenous HGH, how m,uch of the 1.2 iu's natrurally produced (assuming this figure is correct) will be supressed.

If the 1.2iu's are generated at night while sleeping, and exogenous HGH is introduced during the day, then the figures play no significant role as to what the minimal exogenous dose should be surely ?!?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Slindog said:


> The average healthy adult produces 400ug of Gh a day.
> 
> 1ug = 1/1000 of a miligram
> 
> ...


Can you provide me a reference to the study where you got this evidence form please.

J


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

so the older you are say 50, and took say 16iu per week would you get the same results as a person age 25 taking 32iu??


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

The average healthy adult produces 400ug of Gh a day...

However, although the balance of these stimulating and inhibiting peptides determines GH release, this balance is affected by many physiological stimulators (e.g., exercise, nutrition, sleep) and inhibitors of GH secretion (e.g., Free fatty acids)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone#cite_note-2] other factors are known to affect HGH secretion, such as age, gender, stress, and other hormones

Courtesy of wiki google lol.. :tongue: .as pscarb says you forgot age weight etc so the statement youve made as fact ...isnt complete or a fact!


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

OP ? Anyone ?



Northern Rocker said:


> what I'd like to know is
> 
> if introducing exogenous HGH, how m,uch of the 1.2 iu's natrurally produced (assuming this figure is correct) will be supressed.
> 
> If the 1.2iu's are generated at night while sleeping, and exogenous HGH is introduced during the day, then the figures play no significant role as to what the minimal exogenous dose should be surely ?!?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

natural Gh is not released only at night, the biggest release is just after you reach REM sleep but natural GH is released in pulses through the day.....

their is a myth that says if you inject GH away from bed time then you will not suppress the pituitary this is b0llox the body will detect synthetic and reduce natty output no matter when you inject....

the figures given by the OP are wrong as they do not take into account any factors that can effect natural GH amounts....so to be fair their is nothing FACT about the post....


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> natural Gh is not released only at night, the biggest release is just after you reach REM sleep but natural GH is released in pulses through the day.....
> 
> their is a myth that says if you inject GH away from bed time then you will not suppress the pituitary this is b0llox the body will detect synthetic and reduce natty output no matter when you inject....
> 
> the figures given by the OP are wrong as they do not take into account any factors that can effect natural GH amounts....so to be fair their is nothing FACT about the post....


Thanks for that and to all of the above members. I refrained from posting to this thread because the OP already thinks I'm up his a$$ for similar posts ....................

including the ones where he beats Michael Johnson's world record in the 400 metres.

FACT :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh, yes, he really did. :cool2:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys, its a general statement to give you an idea.

Offcourse all you need to do is get bloods to see where your GH levels are, and convert using the method I used. You will figure out how may I.U's you are producing.

People always refer to GH in I.U, So i thought it would be a good generalization to convert a medain based on numerous studies in to something possibly useful to people conidering using G.H on here


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate but there is nothing general about your post below......as i said before this post below means nothing and it certainly doesn't give an indication to any ones GH levels



Slindog said:


> The average healthy adult produces 400ug of Gh a day.
> 
> 1ug = 1/1000 of a miligram
> 
> ...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Slindog said:


> Guys, its a general statement to give you an idea.
> 
> Offcourse all you need to do is get bloods to see where your GH levels are, and convert using the method I used. You will figure out how may I.U's you are producing.
> 
> People always refer to GH in I.U, So i thought it would be a good generalization to convert a medain based on numerous studies in to something possibly useful to people conidering using G.H on here


How do bloods taken at one point during the day possibly give you a measure of daily output?


----------

